# Samba Server/Client GUI

## mogosjoh

hey all, I'm currently messing around with gnomba and xfsamba, and they are OK for clients, but I was wondering if there is a graphical samba server tool?  I know, GUI is for losers, and I should just use the config files and on and on...  but I am what I refer to as "lazy".

just looking for some advice,

  -John

----------

## UnderScore

you need to emerge xinetd ( a more secure version of inetd, a  supervisory daemon that runs swat)

then you need to edit /etc/xinetd.d/swat

& changed the disabled = yes  to  no

then you run

# smbpasswd -c

This creates the samba password file if you don't have one already and sets a password of your choosing for the root user. 

Run xinetd

# /etc/init.d/xinetd start

Now you can log into swat by visiting ON THE BOX ITSELF http://localhost:901 (it will only work if you use the localhost, if you http://my.box.ip:901 from another PC it won't work) 

(If you don't have X on it or mozilla installed you can use lynx.)

It will ask you for a username: root

and it will ask you for a passwd: the one you gave to smbpasswd.

Go here for more info on swat: http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/ch02_04.html

I hope this helps.

----------

## fmeehan

Webmin has also some nice capabilities for Samba configuration.  It is a gentoo package, so just "emerge webmin" to install. 

Then start the server: /etc/init.d/webmin start

fire a browser, connect to your machine via port 10000 (ie http://whatever_the_name_of_your_server:10000 you'll be prompted for your root password, then you are in. 

Click on the server icon (on the top), and you should see an icon intitled "Samba Windows File Sharing".

Btw, Swat is also very nice...

----------

## shanenin

why am I supposed to change the file  /etc/xinetd.d/swat and change the line

disable = yes 

to 

disable = no

what am I enableing?

----------

